# XTREME Jonboat Anglers 2016 Tournament Schedule



## jeffreese (Dec 12, 2015)

The following is the 2016 Tournament Schedule: 

1.   February 27: Varner
2.   March 12: Brushy Branch
3.   March 26: McIntosh
4.   April 9: Horton
5.   April 23: Black Shoals
6.   May 7: West Point (Clark Access)
7.   May 21: McIntosh
8.   June 4: Allatoona (Websters Ferry)
9.   June 18: Black Shoals
10. July 16: Acworth (5p - 12a)
11. August 20: Sea Breeze (5p - 12a)
12. September 17: Sweetwater
13. October 1: Horton

October 15: CLUB CLASSIC T.B.D.


----------



## jeffreese (Jan 10, 2016)

*Cabin fever*

It seems like February will never get here. We might schedule a pot tournament somewhere close between now and then if there is any interest.


----------

